# Lost Dagger Juice Rockwood Gorge



## robert mcgillicuddy (Jun 27, 2005)

lost in mid june in rockwood gorge. I belive the boat washed though into the animas valley or could still be stuck in the upper gorge rock seive. boat is orange with a small blue dry bag inside. no name or number written inside.
928-713-5222
[email protected]


----------

